# Emergency Response Training, LLC ...any good?



## JJR512 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.onthetrailfirstaid.com/classes.html

This is a local company offering wilderness EMS training (WFA). Not knowing what to look for in wilderness EMS training, I don't know if this company looks good or not, so I'm looking for input. I think some of the other companies I've heard of here in the past include WMI and WMA. How does this place look? Any of you familiar with the company or even taken classes there?


----------



## cfrench (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like it might give you a good basic overview of WFA. If you do not want to travel, this would work well enough depending on what your goals and needs are. If you want to drive several hours north, Look at SOLO
http://www.soloschools.com/

These guys are the REAL DEAL. WMA in Maine is top notch as well and would be another hour or two more driving. I have either taken programs from or worked with the principals at both schools.


----------



## cfrench (Feb 23, 2011)

Checking their website, SOLO will actually be in Cumberland MD this weekend teaching WFA!
http://www.soloschools.com/index.cfm?event=courses.show&ctid=1

Check their course schedule, they travel extensively


----------



## cfrench (Feb 23, 2011)

Wilderness First Responder
March 4, Clifton VA
http://www.soloschools.com/index.cfm?event=courses.show&ctid=14####

But, nothing is like going to their home campus in the woods in Conway, NH! If for nothing else but the food and camaraderie.


----------

